# En voiture!



## Twin Star Rocket (Oct 22, 2012)

I rode the SUPERCONTINENTAL westbound and the CANADIAN eastbound about a year before VIA took over operations. I liked those announcements in English and French from station speakers. CNR was more prone to doing that than CP further west. Has the tradition continued outside of say Quebec and Ontario?

I wish I had a recording of those.

Bon voyage!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 22, 2012)

It's no longer a tradition, it is now Canadian law that all announcements for any Crown owned entity must be in both French & English.

Outside of Quebec, most seem to do English first, then French. Within Quebec, the opposite as provincial law requires French to always be first.


----------



## Jean (Oct 22, 2012)

My experience with VIA in Quebec is that it is French only! Also, their French is a little different to conventional French, due to historical reasons.

Jean


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 22, 2012)

Jean said:


> My experience with VIA in Quebec is that it is French only!


Not saying it doesn't happen.....but as a Crown Corporation VIA is required to make bi-lingual announcements. Even on the train in Jonquiere where probably 99% of the population is French, you'll hear the announcement in French first than English. 

 

Anything under provincial jurisdiction is usually unilingual: French only. For example highways are a provincial responsibility so signs are French only…….. But the bridges to Montreal Island are federal and signage is both French and English.


----------

